# Any DTG RIP's run on MAC's?



## Tshirtprint (Aug 14, 2007)

As stated in other threads I am in the market for a DTG machine. I would like to stay as far from Winblows as possible. Is anyone running DTG using exclusively Mac's? I know you can network your Mac front end but prefer to bypass Windows all together.


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

Tshirtprint said:


> As stated in other threads I am in the market for a DTG machine. I would like to stay as far from Winblows as possible. Is anyone running DTG using exclusively Mac's? I know you can network your Mac front end but prefer to bypass Windows all together.


I love my Mac. All our office computers are Mac. BUT... When it comes to the RIP's, on all the digital garment printers out there today, they are all PC. The only way to run the printers directly from a Mac is, on the ones using Epson head assemblies, to print directly from the Epson drivers to the printer. But then you lose the ability to print with white ink and you also lose the much faster print speeds that the garment printer RIP's give you.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

although i have not tried it, i'm told that if you use "Virtual PC" you can run your DTG & RIP softwares from your mac. if you have a mac with an intel processor, you could run windows as well switching back & forth with "Boot Camp"

Virtual PC for Mac

Apple - Boot Camp


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

AddVenture said:


> although i have not tried it, i'm told that if you use "Virtual PC" you can run your DTG & RIP softwares from your mac.
> 
> Virtual PC for Mac


You would need to use one of the newer model Macs with Intel processors. You can then run Windows as a separate function using Bootcamp or Parallel software. Virtual PC runs way too slow to successfully utilize the digital garment printer RIPs.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

printerguy said:


> Virtual PC runs way too slow to successfully utilize the digital garment printer RIPs.


good to know. thanks!


----------

